# blue or purple plants?



## adonis (Mar 12, 2005)

hey guys/ girls

just wondering if you can get blue or purple plants??? i know you can get red ones i have a few of them but i have seen in a few pictures people have a few purpley type of plants. I saw one at www.aquahobby.com anf if you click on the "your tanks" link and then on the december 2002 tab
there is a hell nice planted tank, just wondering if those bluey purpley things are actually plants or fish because i would like to get my hands on some of these plants (thats if they are plants)

thanks


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

ludwiga sp.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/lglandulosa4.jpg


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are various reds that can show magenta coloring under the right lighting. There are a few purple aquatic plants, but they are very difficult to grow and will not be found locally. Probably have to import them.


----------



## adonis (Mar 12, 2005)

i see, cheers for your help guys that plant in the pic looks great might try and find one


----------

